# Xbox or ps2???



## THEMACER (Aug 8, 2003)

I really have no clue which one to buy. I have enough for both, the only prob is i really like grand tourismo, so im leaning towards ps2. Is there any comparable racing game to GT3 for xbox? Which system do you own and why??? Thanks


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Go on a shopping site or to the store and compare games.  That's the bottom line: if a game you like is on the PS2, then get a PS2.  Really, the only thing keeping the Xbox afloat is Halo.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 9, 2003)

Actually, without any isult meant, I'd like to add a slightly less biased view.

The xbox, despite it's microsoft ownership, is actually a very good product. Yes, HALO was the flagship game for it when it was released, but since then there have been many great titles come out. Project Gotham Racing was one of the first racing games, and is quite entertaining, and over time more and more games will become available to XBOX owners. But for me, it's the little things that make it *presently* a better buy.
You can save games without needing to buy endless memory cards, and listen to music of YOUR choice in most games, from the Hard Drive.
The controller, while almost certainly copied from previous console controller designs, is much easier to use than that of the PS2. And if you don't like the size, get a Controller-S, which is simmilar to the smaller sized controller introduced in Japan..
Multiplayer play with more than one XBOX is SWEET. Get a switch/hub, get 3 mate's with XBOXes, some cheap CAT5 cables, 4 copies of HALO (over here its only recently you could even buy an xbox without halo) and you have an instant evening/day/night/weekend/month of fun.
I dont know how many of Tom Clancy's games are available on PS2, but the shear difference in release/development times means the XBOX has the upper-hand as far as hardware goes, and GhostRecon/Splinter Cell are a joy just to watch. As with Windows/Mac i don't think its a case of "is that game available" any more with consoles ( except with maybe some very obscure games) it's more a case of, what your friends have (seems to influence buying a lot), what has the best graphics/sound/etc, and what you can get the best deal on..


----------



## Androo (Aug 9, 2003)

ps2 has a built in dvd player, xbox you have to purchase.
Sony is more trusted with electronics, Microsoft is better with software, meaning get ps2.
PS2 looks cooler too!
It also has a more confortable controller.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Pengu, that doesn't sound unbiased to me.

If the Xbox has the games you want, get it.  If the PS2 has the games you want, get it instead.  If both have games you want and you can afford to, get both and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 9, 2003)

arden, I was actually referring to your comment: "The only thing keeping xbox alive is Halo"...

And androo..

As for looks, that can be debated all day. The controller issue. I suspect you would probably find the Sony controller more comfortable, because unless im mistaken, you are a young teenager and have smaller hands than an adult, hence a smaller controller is more comfortable. As for the dvd player, yes, you have to buy a DVD Remote to watch dvd's with an xbox, but most places (here in aus. at least) offer deals with an xbox, dvd remote, and a couple of games for a reduced price...

As for the electronics/software argument.

It actually works AGAINST my argument for the xbox, but I wouldnt consider Microsofts effors with software "better", even in relation to sony..

That said, supposedly the xbox works on a stipped down Windows 2000 Kernel (with mods for console purposes obviously)

Also. It suprised me when i found out, But microsoft supplied the OS for a previous game system.. and now i cant remember which one it was. Dreamcast.. or maybe one of the later nintento incarnations.. anyways. They pulled support when the xbox came to life..


----------



## quiksan (Aug 10, 2003)

xbox xbox xbox!!!

i love it - between the LIVE (online play) and the games available, it's not even a decision.  it's just sweet - and having a hard drive to save all your game data on is nice too.

just my $.02


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 10, 2003)

Here's a thought.

If you don't own a playstation 1, *stop thinking right now*, go buy a ps2, and pick up a bunch of *classics* at *insanely low prices*.

If you do, well then, consider this. It's mostly true as far as games go.

PS2 has the most games.
X-Box has the best looking games.
Gamecube has the best games.

Think of what you'll be using your game console for before you buy.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Gamecube has the worst controller...

... on EARTH.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 10, 2003)

from what i have noticed,
PS2- a lot of RPGs
XBox- good online games
Game Cube- the clasic nintendo favorite good games (LOZ:WW, super smash brothers, etc.)


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Gamecube has the worst controller...
> 
> ... on EARTH. *


 Do you have elephantitus of the hands? It has the most comfortable controller...

... on EARTH.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Okay, maybe it's just me.  I tried to play that James Bond game, and I simply could not get the hang of it.  At least in Halo I get to change my control settings.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Aug 10, 2003)

The gamecube may be comfortable, but it is seriously lacking... for instance, no two analog sticks (don't even try to argue that the C button is an analog stick... that thing is a joke). The Playstation 2 and Xbox controllers (the S-type anyway) are just fine though.

Here are some of the high profile games for the Xbox:
Halo
Unreal (not on PS2)
Medal of Honor
Splinter Cell (better than PS2 overall IMHO)
Metal Gear Solid Substance (same as PS2 version IMHO)
Soul Caliber 2 (claimed by EGM mag to be best version... haven't played it myself though)
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic

Here are some of the high profile game for the PS2:
Grand Theft Auto 3 & VC(exclusive on the PS2)
Splinter Cell (not as good as Xbox, but has an extra level)
Soul Caliber 2
Madden NFL
SOCOM (awesome online game)
The Getaway
Final Fantasy series (pretty much exclusive to PS 2)

Onine gaming is more enjoyable with the Xbox in my opinion (more integration, easier finding friends, everyone broadband [that could be a bad thing actually])... but it is VERY expensive when compared to the PS2. The PS2 has less integration, but is considerably less expensive. It also claims one of the finer online games, SOCOM: Navy Seals.

Also, if you like modding your systems (which I doubt), get the Xbox. Since it has an internal HD (you may want to get a larger one put in... 60 GB?), people have hella hacked it and put OS's (Linux I believe) on it. More of a novelty in my opinion though (and kinda risky since it voids your warranty). Unfortunately, most mod it for warez purposes (I won't go into that here, but I think you can figure it out).

Okay, I think I kinda rambled. Sorry if this didn't help... I would put more detail in, and make this more understandable and to the point, but I got to go to work.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

How is everyone having broadband bad?

I'd guess the Xbox will tend to have better graphics than the same games on PS2 because the Xbox has a better graphics processor.

And don't tell me the Xbox would have taken off as well as is has if Microsoft hadn't released Halo for it.  That's the only reason I pay the Xbox any attention at all.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 10, 2003)

I own an Xbox for pretty much one reason and one reason only:





HALOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, I also use it as an enterainment hub for my home theater.  I put a mod chip in and a bigger hard drive, and now I can stream videos from m,y computer to my xbox and watch them on my tv.  Also when the xbox is killed my M$ I have a nice linux server.  I can watch dvds, play games, stream video and music, its very cool - and all without M$ software.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2003)

I have a GameCube at home and I love it.    I did have to send my first one in because the reader died, but it was still under warrantee.  The second one hasn't had one bug.

I want a PS2 for Grand Theft Auto 3, but that's coming to GCN very soon.


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks all keep them coming.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Aug 10, 2003)

Arden,
The reason I say everyone having broadband is bad is because, while it is becoming alot more common (and better to use), a lot of people I know (and people I don't) still cannot afford it... it would be nice to at least have the option of dial-up. I believe it is still too early to just claim dial-up is obsolete and alienate it's users... but I guess that is what you must do to advance technology.

And yes, I do acknowledge that the Xbox would (probably... this is arguable) not have taken off without Bungie's Halo... but what is so bad about that? Is it really that weird to have stellar launch titles?

MACER,
Is racing your only favorite gaming genre? What others do you like? If racing is your absolute favorite, I would highly recommend the PS2. The Xbox does have racing games, but none as deep as GT (again, in my opinion).


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2003)

Gran Turismo is, and will always be, king of all racing games, in my book.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 10, 2003)

Gran Turismo is awesome, high learning curve (at least for me), but the real reason i love my PS/2 is the Grand Theft Auto Vice City, it is amazingly fun and addictive, plus the music that comes with it makes it that much better


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

I think for MS dial-up is out of the equation for Xbox more for practicality than for persuasion.  To get good online gameplay, you need a fat connection, and it helps to be able to just plug it in and be online than have to dial up your ISP to get on.

As for the Halo issue, Johnny pretty much confirmed what I was saying about it.  How many people do you think have an Xbox simply for Halo?  Without this game, the Xbox would pretty much be a nonplayer.


----------



## Perseus (Aug 11, 2003)

My friend has Xbox for Halo. But, he recently got a couple other games. 

I have been Nintendo all the way...however I did not buy a Gamecube. I think I am through with consoles.  If I had to pick between PS 2 or XBOX, I'd pick PS2, because they have an amazing game selection.


----------



## quiksan (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeXpop _
> *
> PS2 has the most games.
> X-Box has the best looking games.
> ...



well put!


----------



## Funky Larma (Aug 14, 2003)

Which is better a pc or a mac?

Before I start a flame war think about it, that question will never be resolved neither will the console war.

I own all three next gen consoles, purely because they each have their good points and there bad points. Get the system that 'grabs' you the most, that has the games and lifestyle you want.


----------



## Reality (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm a Total console gamer. Been one for a while, my hobby is games, and the news behind them. I own a GCN. I could only get one console so went for it. Your not going to find Nintendo's games anywhere else and they already have one of two worth the console purchase alone. So my take on it. 

The PS2: Games, games  and more games. You'll find some really worth wild ones, and bags on top of bags of really bad ones. The graphics on these game are of course the weakest and load times are also the longest. But the PS2 is also the most supported ANYWHERE. Online, ebay, stores to your grandpa 's garage. And has a fully working DVD right inside. Down side, it's the worse power pushing console out there. No HDTV support or decent Surround Sound Support.  Also it's one of the worse built. Some people buy up to 3 PS2s because on how they break, with help or on their own. Sony is even criticized by Capcom for making them so cheap they are meant to break. Now for this system, you need Memory cards that cost about $30 each. They are required. The controller is well, simple. You shouldn't have any trouble understanding it. Oh and it has online gaming, dome games are even free. 

Xbox: The best Power pushing console there is. 20% more powerful then a GCN.  So Xbox only games and multi-console games shine on this system. It is also the console with the most features, the best accessories support (HDTV, Theater Sound LAN gaming). Microsoft also goes a good way to get some super games for the system. Sadly though, their strongest line up ever has been nothing but delays. Some are even risking to be next gen games. Then you have Xbox Live, sounds good on paper, and for the most part is. But like playing in a public gaming store, there are people just out to fool around and will be a pain to play with. It's also BB only and cost $50 a month. Really good deal. Now this baby has a HD so no cards are needed. And the controller, is well, depends on the person. Some like it others don't. The big picture here is, if you get a Xbox, you just feeding fuel for Microsoft's dream of talking over your living room.  

Gamecube: This be the system I own. It's the middle console as they say, often way over looked and underrated. And for it's own reasons. First though, this is the only console you'll find Nintendo games. That goes form Mario to Metroid to Zelda ect. it's needs cards but they are the cheapest in term of price out there and the console is very well built with the lest amount of problems. The controller is has a really good glove design to it. Down side is some button lay outs and the fact it has the less amount of buttons. GCN games also cost the most because of the disk formate but have decent to Xbox quailty graphics with the fastest load times. Some bad promoting for the console though has slip it from some stores. So finding good prices on it's games isn't always easy. Speking of the games, you have issue 2 with the GCN, the kiddy image and that's Nintendo's own fault. There are games that will up front seem to kiddy for your taste and there is not a lot of mature titles on the console. Plus no online gaming.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Microsoft makes no money off Xbox boxes; rather, they lose profits on the device and (hopefully) gain it back from the titles.  So you could cost Microsoft money by buying an Xbox and not using it, even if you just wasted $200 (or whatever they cost).

I like Larma's point: buy what suits you best.  I think that's what I've been trying to say for the most part; I may have come out anti-Xbox, but I love Halo and I'm really anti-console.  Somewhat.


----------



## Funky Larma (Aug 15, 2003)

Yep arden, it's all down to what you personally want. You want to play GTA dont bother getting anything but a PS2, like wise for Halo, which while good is wearing thin with me.
IMO there is only one TRUE games console: the Gamecube. It cut out the bloat and only plays games, what a games console is designed to do. Shame it just ain't got the backing to keep pushing it. Most highstreet stores in the UK are cutting down on GCN gear.


----------



## Randman (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm reviving this thread because Santa was good to me. I got an X Box and I must say it freakin' rocks! The graphics are amazing, great sound and the load times are good. Hooking it up to broadband this weekend.
  My SO also got me 2 wireless controllers which are awesome, the vibration is really great.
   My old console was a PS1 so it was time for an upgrade. When I went back home a few weeks to visit the parental units, I played Madden '04 on my Dad's PS2 (he's retired and digs some gaming time, which is cool) and it was good, but not that big of a leap (imho) from PS1.
   I didn't get Madden (yet) for the X, but the games I did get, Halo, World Tetris, SW: Clone Battleground (included in set along with dvd setup) and Syberia, Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six3, NBA Live '04, Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu, Superman: Man Of Steel and The Sims: Bustin' Out, all looked and played awesome.
  I'm glad I have a 3-day weekend coming up so I can still find time to hit the gym between gaming.
  Plus, the best part is my SO was worried about getting me one since she knows my lack of affinity for M$, until I told her that the company actually loses money on each Box sold.
  Anway, just my $.03 on it.   ::alien::


----------



## Jason (Dec 26, 2003)

The Memory Hole said:
			
		

> Grand Theft Auto 3 & VC(exclusive on the PS2)



not true

http://gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=210505

Also, look forward to Halo 2, Driver 3 and Sega GT Online

----

where as PS2 has GT4 (with online mode) and Final Fantasy 10-2, 11 and 12 coming out fairly soon...

tough choices

get both


----------



## powermac (Dec 26, 2003)

I like the X-box, and PS2. I choose the x-box for the online play and hard-drive to save games. There may be more games for the PS2, the x-box games are good, and generally the graphics are better. If it is possible get both. LOL


----------



## Satan528 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've become very jaded when it comes to games and systems so nothing really floating my boat at the moment, looking for something to fill my void but here is my 2cents.

Sold my Xbox didn't have any replay value for me even owning numerous titles not to mention rented quite a bit as well to postpone the inevitable, as for the controller issue the fat boys were just an eye sore.  S model no significance of use either since they placed buttons differently so took a few minutes to relearn pattern of black/white select/start.  You can buy a adapter to use the PS2 controller on your Xbox just to let you guys know.  And as stupid as it may sound yes Halo is the only game worth purchasing the Xbox for at the moment.

PS2 has so many titles that are so affordable especially coming into used games makes you wonder if you should go to a movie/ or order a pizza/or gas-beer-cigarettes or buy a game.  Got so many titles that hold such memorable moments in gaming it's a big + because the menu goes on+on

Pros and cons Xbox a system you would buy for cd player, 4 ports for controllers, built in hard drive, awesome graphics and fast load time Online gaming machine for sure. $180 for 2 games and a 2 months on line time.
the bad $30 gimmick to get the dvd player to work, games are too expensive so renting is the main way to game.  Purposely hold out on there good titles to compete with other companys release dates of good titles.

PS2 backward compatible with PS1 game library (huge),DVD player, cheap games so replay value up the yang! Will only be $130 in September!!!
only 2 ports for controllers you could buy a splitter?  $25 and up for a memory card (Sony). Load time is horrible also will have disc read error on dvd's or even games quite a bit!  Still $200 W/1 game 

So there really a toss up, you should buy a Gamecube only $100 with 4 free zelda games for value and wait till September to get a PS2!!!  Pros and cons on game cube are 4 ports plus a unique size to protect from pirating so they can spend more money on quality games instead of lawsuits!  
cons need memory card,  some say the controller but I say beat Metroid Prime and you will prefer this controller over all others!  Well just get use to it is what I'm saying.  Anyways sorry for the rambling just hope it helps you,  So goodluck on the console war.


----------



## tree (Jan 3, 2004)

ps2


----------



## qwikstreet (Jan 16, 2004)

satan258-

How are PS2 games cheaper? New releases for both consoles and Gamecube are at 50$. XBOX also has a Greatest Hits line, called Platinum, and games cost 20$. 

I used to be a big PS fan and owned lots of titles and lots of accessories. You need accessories when you are buying a bare bone console, sort of. My PS2 had the pleasure of blowing more money on the multi-tap (4 controller), extension cables (XBOX controllers are longer), network adapter, DVD remote, memory cards, memory cards, and more memory cards. Sadly, I bought the PS2 at launch and the netwrok adapter at launch. I bet you I spent over 600$ in hardware alone. 

Needless to say the PS2 was dying. It was giving disc errors every attempt. The fan was louder than my TV at times. So, I had to break down and trade it all in for an XBOX. Guess what? I haven't looked back. My main reason for the M$ product was the great online community they developed. This is quite a top notch feature. The game titles are superb and there are quite some outstanding games, especially in sports (includes driving) and FPS. 

My recomondation is XBOX. The only M$ equipment allowed in my house.


----------

